# ariens 932105



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

well heres my first Ariens.paid $240 bucks for her.






















built like a tank compared to my old Murray built Brute,the Brute had a plastic chute,and quality of metal seemed flimsy compared to my Ariens..I got little tinkering to do,but thats about it,hate to say it,but i cant wait to see it snow so i can use her.....oh sorry about picture quality my cell phone just a cheap P.O.S.,i dont want a smart phone..


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! great deal..2005 model year..nice! 
Scot


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic deal! I recently got a 926001 for $375 and all it needed was one shear pin. I believe that is a 2007 model year.


----------



## howie2092 (Feb 24, 2015)

New member here. I have a 932105 as well. Bought it used in 2009 for $550.

It got new belts and fluids this past summer. Throws surprisingly far. Runs like new.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That is the stealth compact, and you got a great deal...32000 series compact frame with steel spur gear, large tires, and a 26 Deluxe bucket with full sized auger and impeller.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Good deal on a nice machine! Now I need to call my chiropractor to get a neck adjustment.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*nice!*

great buy for a great machine. real bargin at that price. And made right here in Packer country -Brillion, Wisconsin too boot!.. can't beat that for a bargain. (sorry- had to throw that in)


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow!! Sweet deal! Awesome well built unit! That machine will last you years of snow blowing bliss!


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

great deal. you buy in on craigslist or from a relative.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought mine off of Craigslist. I Cant believe its considered a compact,its a bear.I hope to keep for many years to come...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That's why I call that one the stealth, you can't tell it's a compact unless you look harder. The other one is the 104 that also has a full size bucket, but it is only 24" and it's the 924000 stepped style. The 105 has the 926000 pro style bucket. These were kind of "last hurrah" late models that American manufacturers are known for, prior to switching to next gen replacement models.


----------

